# Durée de vie d'un écran LCD



## bruneljb (2 Mars 2001)

je viens d'acquérir ce bijou de Tibook et je me demande quelle est la durée de vie de l'écran LCD car je travaille dessus presque 8 heures par jour ?

------------------
May the force be with 
you


----------



## MarcMame (3 Mars 2001)

Si ca peut te rassurer, j'ai un écran TFT de 15" allumé 24h/24 depuis plus de 5ans et il est toujours en vie...


----------



## Tyler (4 Mars 2001)

Bonsoir,

un ecran LCD peut avoir un durée de vie de 10 ans,si tout fois on ne le laisse pas dans la poussiere....

Durée de vie avec un nettoyage regulié ( juste un coup de chiffon pour enlever la poussière) : 10 ans environ.

On peut imaginer qu'il peut meme dépasser 10 ans de vie,mais perdre progressivement en luminosité. 

Voilà,vous avez votre reponse.

------------------
Tyler.


----------

